# Reinforcing swing



## alfonsocp (Sep 11, 2017)

How would you go about reinforcing this swing? I got the whole playset from a neighbor. Sanded and re-stained it. The stud from which the swing hangs (current attachment is just for testing) is 6x2 cedar. Good enough for a toddler but would like to reinforce it for when they grow up and do heavier swinging/ hanging. 

My first thoughts are: 

1) Attach another 6x2 that would go diagonally from the tip (top-right of the photo) parallel to the ground and attached to the 4x4 column at the back of the photo. 

2) Bracket to the 4x4 column at the front of the photo.

Option 1) would help for horizontal loads, whereas 2) would help for vertical loads.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2017)

Build a stand alone swing set.


----------



## alfonsocp (Sep 11, 2017)

I see these kind of things in standalone swings too. 

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/readerproject/2010/06/02/playhouse-and-swing

So reinforcing it is more like for my own peace of mind.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2017)

You have the problem with limiting the weight on that set up, older kids can be trusted to stay off
Add to that the constant racking of the structure will work on that structure.
So as kids get bigger and need more structure, that one will be getting weaker all the time.
I don't like the cantilever on the one you posted, that is more cute than long lasting.
I would build 2 A frames with a beam across the top. And set the legs deep in concrete and it will be there for 20 years.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 11, 2017)

I'd like to see a picture of the whole swing-set, because if there is not sufficient counterbalancing weight and it's not anchored, as the stress increases with the weight of the occupant, you can achieve overturning moment.


----------



## alfonsocp (Sep 11, 2017)

Two photos attached: One before putting up the roof and the anchoring system.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks.

One of the first thing I would do, is "X" brace below the platform, which will afford you some resistance.

For the swing I would install another 2x6 on the other side of the post, insert a 4x6 between them in the cantilever and eye bolts to support the swing.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 15, 2017)

My first thought is to add an A-frame support to the open side. But after a minute of thought, where will the other swings go when your child has friends over???? May be better to build a separate swing set.


----------

